# The most surprising or just ridiculous movie deaths of 2008 thread(spoilers be warned



## NerdyMunk (Apr 30, 2008)

What are the downright displeasing or just not necessary deaths in 2008 movies you have seen recently?

For me:
Hud gets nommed on by the monster in Cloverfield
The guy who shoots the arrow at the girl in 10,000 B.C. He was awesome! Of course if a GOOD extended sword scene was in there, he would eventually win.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: The most surprising or just ridiculous movie deaths of 2008 thread(spoilers be wa*

Eh, Clovey chewing Hud in half wasn't *too* off-the-wall.  Hud *was* a bit of an idiot.

Haven't seen "10.000 BC", so I can't comment on that one.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 1, 2008)

*Re: The most surprising or just ridiculous movie deaths of 2008 thread(spoilers be wa*

When hud got eated by Clovey, that was intense as it sorta felt like that YOU where where the snack. Plus seeing at the movie theatre gives alot more atmosphere. (gotta love the infrasound, you don't hear anything, but rather feel it).


----------



## Takun (May 1, 2008)

*Re: The most surprising or just ridiculous movie deaths of 2008 thread(spoilers be wa*

Haven't gone and seen any movies this year -_-  I should go out more, but nothing hyped me up.  However *popcorn* cause it actually fits this thread.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 1, 2008)

*Re: The most surprising or just ridiculous movie deaths of 2008 thread(spoilers be wa*



Takumi_L said:


> Haven't gone and seen any movies this year -_-  I should go out more, but nothing hyped me up.  However *popcorn* cause it actually fits this thread.



Meh, popcorn. I go to the nearest store. Get a bag of "swedish country chips" with parsley cheese flavor, some bags of BBQ sauce from the nearest kiosk and a 6pack of Dr.pepper. Dip chips in the BBQ sauce and share the 6 pack of Dr.pepper with my friends. Alot cheaper on the count that the movie theatres popcorn is so overpriced that it makes gas prices look cheap. And that taken into account that the gas price here is around....7.90$ a gallon here.


----------



## Hanzo (May 1, 2008)

*Re: The most surprising or just ridiculous movie deaths of 2008 thread(spoilers be wa*

Marlena from Cloverfield Exploding after getting bitten by the parasites.


----------



## Hanzo (May 1, 2008)

*Re: The most surprising or just ridiculous movie deaths of 2008 thread(spoilers be wa*



Ishnuvalok said:


> When hud got eated by Clovey, that was intense as it sorta felt like that YOU where where the snack. Plus seeing at the movie theatre gives alot more atmosphere. (gotta love the infrasound, you don't hear anything, but rather feel it).




I already voted for poor Marlena. Yeah Hud got bitten in half, but Marlena suffered the Bloodiest death


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 1, 2008)

*Re: The most surprising or just ridiculous movie deaths of 2008 thread(spoilers be wa*



Hanzo said:


> I already voted for poor Marlena. Yeah Hud got bitten in half, but Marlena suffered the Bloodiest death



I think getting chewed up and spit out by a 300 foot monster wins. Marlena just exploded Alien-style, there's nothing really special to that anymore.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (May 1, 2008)

*Re: The most surprising or just ridiculous movie deaths of 2008 thread(spoilers be wa*

anyone exploding is surprising to me.

show me some videos of them........ and not the damn troble china thing...that was just VERY unexpected


----------

